# orthodontist won't remove braces untill invoice paid



## tillyfloss (11 Feb 2010)

Hi Guys, 
I have just been talking to my sister in law and she is telling me that the orthadontist for her son has told her that he will not remove her son's fixed braces until the balance on the invoice is paid, (€450). 

From what I gather, she paid initial €600 and then has paid between €50-100 at each appointment (every 2 months). The orthadontist has said that the teeth have moved a lot quicker than he expected and the braces will probably come off in April ''as long as the outstanding bill is paid''. (Worth noting she has always paid and not taken anything for granted, even asked for discount at the beginning if she paid in full-he said 'no').

Is this the norm as regads the braces issue to be honest I was quite taken aback. 

Seems like the kid is being held to ransom!

Any help will be appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## Plek Trum (11 Feb 2010)

Don't see what the issue is here at all.  Removal of the brackets is the last stage in treatment plan, therefore the balance for services rendered should be paid in full.  The orthodontsit has been extremely accomodating by accepting payments of 50e to 100e each appointment and is not obliged to do so.  I think your sister in law should be happy that (1)he offered her this payment facility and (2) her son's othro work is nearly completed.

I dont see anyone being held to ransom *at all.*  Pay the balance due.. job done and move on!


----------



## ali (11 Feb 2010)

Plek Trum said:


> Don't see what the issue is here at all. Removal of the brackets is the last stage in treatment plan, therefore the balance for services rendered should be paid in full. The orthodontsit has been extremely accomodating by accepting payments of 50e to 100e each appointment and is not obliged to do so. I think your sister in law should be happy that (1)he offered her this payment facility and (2) her son's othro work is nearly completed.
> 
> I dont see anyone being held to ransom *at all.* Pay the balance due.. job done and move on!


 

I read OP's post differently. It suggested to me that the mother hadn't avoided paying any bills due to date but was told that the braces wouldn't be removed until the final bill was settled. IME payment by installment is the most common form of payment suggested *by the Ortho*. This ensures they receive business which they wouldn't otherwise due to such a large outlay. It is widespread and also IME if you offer to pay the entire fee upfront a discount of around 500 euro is offered. 

I have no objection to whichever payment method you decide on which is acceptable to both but I do understand the feeling she is getting of how this was phrased to her. By the way my daughter had braces on for 3 and a half years. (Initially told it would be 18 months.) On removal of the braces two teeth moved back to previous positions within a few weeks and 5 months later she was told by her dentist, she will lose two bottom front teeth due to bone loss caused by ginigivitis. Irreperable. Totally missed by the Ortho during her treatment.  On that basis I might advise people negotiate in advance with their Ortho to withold the final payment for a period of e.g. 6 months to ensure a satisfactory result is acheived as per the initial consultation. This is routinely done with building projects and I would argue that the teeth in your smile are far more important.

A.


----------



## fobs (11 Feb 2010)

I have gotten brace in the past 2 years and paid 1/2 the money at the start and 1/2 the money on removal. My teeth moved slightly after getting the brace removed (had a guard i felt didn't work great) but my dentist had no problem in sorting this (refixed the brace for a further 4 weeks)  and also giving me a better mouth guard which I wear every night. 

He didn't ask for payment for this extra work as I felt it was part of the initial job. I would imagine most othos want to stand over their work as I referred a few of my collegues to him as felt very happy with my treatment. 

I would therefore have no qualms in paying for the service at the end with a quarentee if I followed his directions for care that a follow up in a few months should ensure still happy with the service. My dentist obliged me with this.


----------



## tillyfloss (12 Feb 2010)

Hi, 
Thank you for your replies.
I agree that the way the orthadontist made his comment seemed abit harsh especially as there hasn't been any issues with payments in the past. It does seem to be the norm for orthadontists to expect the final payment before 'releasing the teeth..arghhh'.
Anyway, I mentioned the advice by Ali to Sister in law and she has in turn spoken to orthadontist regarding any future problems with 'teeth moving'. He as advised that as long as the retainer is worn as instructed there should be no problem. 
Completly gone off on a tangent from my original query. 
Thanks all once again


----------



## Plek Trum (12 Feb 2010)

_Post deleted 

We do not allow discussion of medical issues.

It is ok to talk about payment

Brendan_


----------

